# After many years I took my revenge on one of my bully



## Noodlewhore (Dec 3, 2020)

This guy tormented me back in high school. He work*ed *as a barman in a fancy big bar in my native city (over 1+million citizens) and he bragged about it on his Instagram and said he met so many girls thanks to his job. I wanted to get back at him from the hell he caused me during high school so I devised a plan. You can write reviews on that bar on google and in the last 3 years I created more than 20 gmail accounts and slowly started to review random places with them to appear like legit accounts. To leverage the damage I made 70% of the fake accounts posting like a female. After at least 5-6 months since I started the accounts and each account had already more than 20 reviews I posted a review about the bar. Of course not all at the same....each every month or two. I'm doing this since almost 3 years. I rated the bar with one star with each account and in all of them I made clear the reason was a bigot, misogynist, sexually aggressive and rude barman describing in detail the barman I was referring to. As I said I made most of these comment as a female so to compound the damage.
After all this time I finally won, the guy got fired last week. Getting revenge is a very sweet feeling, especially after all this time passed (more than 10 years). He probably doesn't even remember me anymore, but that bastard forgot that it's never too late to fight back, especially now thanks to Internet. I feel so happy now, it's like a huge burden exited my body. Of course if he get another job I'll keep writing bad reviews about him in that bar too, but I doubt he get another one....words spread and nobody want a barman accused by multiple females (ie my fake accounts) of being a dangerous sexual predator.


----------



## joeveniro (Dec 3, 2020)

Dude thats creepy af lol get a life jesus christ


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 3, 2020)

i never meant to torment you back in high school


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Dec 3, 2020)

absolutely fucking based


----------



## joeveniro (Dec 3, 2020)

may god protect me from someone like u tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a pathetic sack of human shit, may god torment you forever in hell. Remember theres a reason you were weak and pathetic and you still are. The way you backbite and cause mischief in order to chaos, by the words of god I'd kill you irl.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> What a pathetic sack of human shit, may god torment you forever in hell. Remember theres a reason you were weak and pathetic and you still are. The way you backbite and cause mischief in order to chaos, by the words of god I'd kill you irl.


shut your mouth monkey, bullies get exactly what they deserve. OP is legendary for this if true.


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 3, 2020)

Original said:


> shut your mouth monkey, bullies get exactly what they deserve. OP is legendary for this if true.


Haha imagine doing something pathetic like this, I'd legit kill you irl if you did this. Not joking this is islamic law you stupid idiot. You're pathetic.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> What a pathetic sack of human shit, may god torment you forever in hell. Remember theres a reason you were weak and pathetic and you still are. The way you backbite and cause mischief in order to chaos, by the words of god I'd kill you irl.


Wait are you the bully?


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Haha imagine doing something pathetic like this, I'd legit kill you irl if you did this. Not joking this is islamic law you stupid idiot. You're pathetic.


don’t care didn’t ask plus you’re white


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 3, 2020)

a bit passive but you did something at least, 

my dog feels like the approach of planting drugs or a weapon on him would be much more effective.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Haha imagine doing something pathetic like this, I'd legit kill you irl if you did this. Not joking this is islamic law you stupid idiot. You're pathetic.


@Toodlydood alt account


----------



## ovosoundszn (Dec 3, 2020)

Damn, you should of forgave him instead of letting him run your fucking life. Damn you are a loser


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Dec 3, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> This guy tormented me back in high school. He work*ed *as a barman in a fancy big bar in my native city (over 1+million citizens) and he bragged about it on his Instagram and said he met so many girls thanks to his job. I wanted to get back at him from the hell he caused me during high school so I devised a plan. You can write reviews on that bar on google and in the last 3 years I created more than 20 gmail accounts and slowly started to review random places with them to appear like legit accounts. To leverage the damage I made 70% of the fake accounts posting like a female. After at least 5-6 months since I started the accounts and each account had already more than 20 reviews I posted a review about the bar. Of course not all at the same....each every month or two. I'm doing this since almost 3 years. I rated the bar with one star with each account and in all of them I made clear the reason was a bigot, misogynist, sexually aggressive and rude barman describing in detail the barman I was referring to. As I said I made most of these comment as a female so to compound the damage.
> After all this time I finally won, the guy got fired last week. Getting revenge is a very sweet feeling, especially after all this time passed (more than 10 years). He probably doesn't even remember me anymore, but that bastard forgot that it's never too late to fight back, especially now thanks to Internet. I feel so happy now, it's like a huge burden exited my body. Of course if he get another job I'll keep writing bad reviews about him in that bar too, but I doubt he get another one....words spread and nobody want a barman accused by multiple females (ie my fake accounts) of being a dangerous sexual predator.


I have mixed feelings on whether you should tell him it was you or not. On one hand, he can sue you for libel since what you said was technically false, but on the other, you can get even more satisfaction and rub salt in the wound.


----------



## Noodlewhore (Dec 3, 2020)

It's true, my bullies made my life miserable in high school and since then I swore that I would take my revenge on all of them without of course compromising my life. This episode here isn't even that crazy....I made some bullies's life hell.

I filed a lawsuit against another one of my bully telling the police he was a drug dealer (he truly was). He was so dumbass that he said that all the time to brag with females and increase his status, he thought I was weak and harmless, poor loser if he thought I wouldn't take my revenge. So once I secretly pulled out my phone and recorded it, then went to the police station and filed the lawsuit giving them the audio as proof. Here is proof to the non believers, and the police then searched his house and found the drugs. He got into problems with justice albeit I don't know how serious since I don't live there anymore and he set his social media to private or deleted them:






I made another one of my bully broke up with his girlfriend after through a combo of fake IG's profiles I managed his girlfriend to believe he cheated on her multiple times with multiple girls.

Other bullies also got taught a lesson, some through me, others through nature (one of them died of cancer).

Technology is god send for taking revenge on bullies and a late revenge is so good.


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 3, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> It's true, my bullies made my life miserable in high school and since then I swore that I would take my revenge on all of them without of course compromising my life. This episode here isn't even that crazy....I made some bullies's life hell.
> 
> I filed a lawsuit against another one of my bully telling the police he was a drug dealer (he truly was). He was so dumbass that he said that all the time to brag with females and increase his status, he thought I was weak and harmless, poor loser if he thought I wouldn't take my revenge. So once I secretly pulled out my phone and recorded it, then went to the police station and filed the lawsuit giving them the audio as proof. Here is proof to the non believers, and the police then searched his house and found the drug. He got into problems with justice albeit I don't know how serious since I don't live there anymore and he set his social media to private or deleted them:
> 
> ...


amazing work, these faggots will pay 

there is truly nothing more evil than the world and it’s cunty people turning good people into bad ones.


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 3, 2020)

ovosoundszn said:


> Damn, you should of forgave him instead of letting him run your fucking life. Damn you are a loser


why should he forgive him lol

it’s an eye for an eye when it comes to things like this, childhood trauma and bullying scars people for life.

i’m not saying the approach he took was the best, but who’s more of a cuck, someone who deluded themselves into thinking that forgiving them is actually going to give them inner peace, or the guy who is making those people pay somehow?


----------



## Subhuman Philtrum (Dec 3, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> It's true, my bullies made my life miserable in high school and since then I swore that I would take my revenge on all of them without of course compromising my life. This episode here isn't even that crazy....I made some bullies's life hell.
> 
> I filed a lawsuit against another one of my bully telling the police he was a drug dealer (he truly was). He was so dumbass that he said that all the time to brag with females and increase his status, he thought I was weak and harmless, poor loser if he thought I wouldn't take my revenge. So once I secretly pulled out my phone and recorded it, then went to the police station and filed the lawsuit giving them the audio as proof. Here is proof to the non believers, and the police then searched his house and found the drugs. He got into problems with justice albeit I don't know how serious since I don't live there anymore and he set his social media to private or deleted them:
> 
> ...


What did they do to you if you don’t mind me asking


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 3, 2020)

ovosoundszn said:


> Damn, you should of forgave him instead of letting him run your fucking life. Damn you are a loser


An eye for an eye


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

joeveniro said:


> Dude thats creepy af lol get a life jesus christ


This 
op is a pussy tbh
should have fought in hs instead


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Haha imagine doing something pathetic like this, I'd legit kill you irl if you did this. Not joking this is islamic law you stupid idiot. You're pathetic.


pussy for wanting to kill somone over that.

Kys fucking asshole


----------



## GucciMvne (Dec 3, 2020)

incel trait


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 3, 2020)

lol if anyone here truly thinks fighting a bully is better revenge than what he done, you are delusional 

it is 10x more effective to do something that will stick with him for life, he said he got one of his bullies arrested for dealing, now when that guy goes into any job interview, he will think back to high school and the mistakes he made, and now he can’t get a job

whereas with a fight you just lose and move on, no one cares about that bullshit.


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 3, 2020)

did they rape you in hs or something


----------



## Noodlewhore (Dec 3, 2020)

To people asking me what bullying I experienced in middle and high school, here is a post I wrote a while ago detailing them (I copy and past it here): 

"
Anyway here are just *SOME* of the worst bullying episodes I endured:

- In middle school I went to the bathroom and some bullies threw firecrackers in there while I was inside pissing, then they pushed the door closed to prevent me from escaping and get caught in the explosion. They could almost killing me, only by sheer luck I wasn't injured seriously.

- In middle school I got asked "from what planet are you from?" from the most popular girls in my school.

- In middle school I was nicknamed "spastic" by all my class and the classes near mine

- In middle school I got asked why I don't kill myself

- In high school every year there was a competition in which we had to choose mister and miss of the school (the hottest guy and girl). One year the bullies in my class thought that it would be funny if a "ugly loser" like me would get elected "mister school". My school was big (more than 1000 students) so they needed lots of votes to get me elected mister school. But since these bullies had a lot of friends, they told everybody to vote for me and so, eventually, I did get elected mister school and had to hold a speech in a podium in front of everybody (1000 students) while they all laughed hard.

- In high school there was a competition between guys in which the guy that threw the eraser (big one) and hit me the hardest (in the face mostly) win. Still got some marks.

- In high school my classmates during a break yelled to all the school that I was a virgin and asked all the girls if they would be interested to date me. Everybody were laughing so hard.

- During gym classes they all throw balls and various objects at me and I always got picked as last (after all the girls, including the fat ones).

- In high school during breaks they used me as the guy that had to buy them water and pizza (standing in line for them), while they chilled outside

- While on a school trip a bully was harassing me on my seat pushing it very hard, eventually the seat broke. The professors came there and asked what happened, the bully said "he broke his seat!!", I tried to say that it wasn't true and that he pushed it hard for hours but all the other guys (and girls) told the teacher it was my fault because the bully was popular and their friend so I eventually had to re-pay the seat
Hard to prove the opposite, when everybody is for the bully

- In high school during gym class while I was away my classmates stole my pants and other clothes I was wearing (and the ones of the gym class) so I had to get out of there on my boxer. When the teacher asked questions they said they had no idea where my clothes were. There were lots of laugh and pics taken, people of other classes came to see me half naked....eventually they gave me a short pants of another guys (it was winter)"


----------



## shaugstir (Dec 3, 2020)

good shit op


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 3, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> To people asking me what bullying I experienced in middle and high school, here is a post I wrote a while ago detailing them (I copy and past it here):
> 
> "
> Anyway here are just *SOME* of the worst bullying episodes I endured:
> ...


after all of that you didnt fight back once
plus how ugly are you it seems like your pheno was designed for being bullied


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 3, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> To people asking me what bullying I experienced in middle and high school, here is a post I wrote a while ago detailing them (I copy and past it here):
> 
> "
> Anyway here are just *SOME* of the worst bullying episodes I endured:
> ...


I hope you get revenge and make them suffer especially the bus seat, the election, girls that bullied, and everything else. Keep doing the right thing. Justice is not evil or weak. It is just


----------



## Noodlewhore (Dec 3, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> after all of that you didnt fight back once
> plus how ugly are you it seems like your pheno was designed for being bullied


Impossible, those were extremely low inhib and with lots of friends, I was alone or almost. You would have ended un in the hospital or worse. Only way was to go ER with a rifle, but why would I also ruin my life? Or serve a life sentence? No fucking way. I looksmaxed and work in finance in Switzerland, making lots of money. But I haven't forgotten them and I'm actively ruining their life as much as I can without compromising my life and my career.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Dec 3, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @Toodlydood alt account


Keep tagging me for me


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 3, 2020)

Proex said:


> pussy for wanting to kill somone over that.
> 
> Kys fucking asshole


You're an idiot, anyone who goes around spreading chaos and mischief in the land is worthy of dying. You ruined someones life yet you cry for yours? So pathetic and the only reason you disagree is because you're a pathetic weak loser irl.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> You're an idiot, anyone who goes around spreading chaos and mischief in the land is worthy of dying. You ruined someones life yet you cry for yours? So pathetic and the only reason you disagree is because you're a pathetic weak loser irl.


What chaos?? It's called justice. Islam incourages justice and eye for an eye with punishments of Sharia. It's the same thing here but he is taking justice into his own hands


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> You're an idiot, anyone who goes around spreading chaos and mischief in the land is worthy of dying. You ruined someones life yet you cry for yours? So pathetic and the only reason you disagree is because you're a pathetic weak loser irl.


Youre not a scholar you can't just give verdicts like that


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 3, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> What chaos?? It's called justice. Islam incourages justice and eye for an eye with punishments of Sharia. It's the same thing here but he is taking justice into his own hands


This is not Islamic justice you idiot lol


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 3, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Youre not a scholar you can't just give verdicts like that


Go cry elsewhere, I know many scholars Irl. They'd back me up.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Go cry elsewhere, I know many scholars Irl.


Bro i know some chads too yet here i am, not a chad


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 3, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Bro i know some chads too yet here i am, not a chad


Why are you comparing Islam to this? Do not joke around deen.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Why are you comparing Islam to this? Do not joke around deen.


I am not joking about deen.

What next youll say im not a muslim? What im saying is you cant intrepret verses to your liking, you dont own the deen.


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 3, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> I am not joking about deen.
> 
> What next youll say im not a muslim? What im saying is you cant intrepret verses to your liking, you dont own the deen.


The quran specifically has rulings on those who cause mischief on others, when seeking justice there is islamic ways on doing so. Not lying and causing mischief in another persons life therefore ruining them. Are you retarded?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Why are you comparing Islam to this? Do not joke around deen.


So you think bullying and abuse that mentally crippled and tramatized him for no reason in not corruption? But seeking justice for their crimes is corruption?

So if I steal something from you it's ok and not a crime but if you try and take back the money I took from you then you should be punished instead? Maybe your hand should be cut off for trying to get back your property. You think opposite of islam.


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 3, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> So you think bullying and abuse that mentally crippled and tramatized him for no reason in not corruption? But seeking justice for their crimes is corruption?
> 
> So if I steal something from you it's ok and not a crime but if you try and take back the money I took from you then you should be punished instead? Maybe your hand should be cut off for trying to get back your property. You think opposite of islam.


Like I have said there is ways for going about justice, this is not one of them. Going up and lying about someone hence ruining there lives is a grave sin. Lying about someone is one of the greatest sins in Islam. Hence why I am harsh on OP. Learn about Islam before thinking this is justice.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> The quran specifically has rulings on those who cause mischief on others, when seeking justice there is islamic ways on doing so. Not lying and causing mischief in another persons life therefore ruining them. Are you retarded?


Bro his job wa HARAM lmao, some guy spread a rumor that i did some gay shit when i was 7, no one wanted to be my friend, and to this day my bro sees me differently, youre telling me to go cut off that guys head?...


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 3, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Bro his job wa HARAM lmao, some guy spread a rumor that i did some gay shit when i was 7, no one wanted to be my friend, and to this day my bro sees me differently, youre telling me to go cut off that guys head?...


I just said you can't go about justice in this way, lying about someone in something that isnt true is haram. OP lied and discredited someone thats not justice in Islam. Literally you know what i'm saying is right, why are you arguing with me?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> I just said you can't go about justice in this way, lying about someone in something that isnt true is haram. OP lied and discredited someone thats not justice in Islam. Literally you know what i'm saying is right, why are you arguing with me?


I dont know. Youre doing mental gymnastics to jusitify that, do you know what islamqa..info used that verse for? When a girl is raped, the dude gets a death sentence or something else in court. How does tht equal lying about someone and you dont even know if he got fired bc of OP. Op is just happily guessing

And his job was HARAM he worked at a bar


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Dec 3, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> To people asking me what bullying I experienced in middle and high school, here is a post I wrote a while ago detailing them (I copy and past it here):
> 
> "
> Anyway here are just *SOME* of the worst bullying episodes I endured:
> ...


Ffs this is the kind of cruel shit that scars you for life. You are never going to forget the pain they caused you in your most vulnerable years so the fact that you got your revenge is 100% justified. Proud of you, fratello milanese


----------



## Lux (Dec 3, 2020)

OP is a pathetic castrated bitch for using holding a grudge for years and using slander and reputation destruction to get revenge like a woman. He is to blame for not standing up for himself & punching the guy back when it mattered.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> OP is a pathetic castrated bitch for using holding a grudge for years and using slander and reputation destruction to get revenge like a woman. He is to blame for not standing up for himself & punching the guy back when it mattered.


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 3, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> I dont know. Youre doing mental gymnastics to jusitify that, do you know what islamqa..info used that verse for? When a girl is raped, the dude gets a death sentence or something else in court. How does tht equal lying about someone and you dont even know if he got fired bc of OP. Op is just happily guessing
> 
> And his job was HARAM he worked at a bar


Just because someone isn't muslim or does haram doesnt mean any wrong doing to them is justified. We're not jews so don't put that type of logic, also yes the quran specifically says this is haram. So does sharia law and hadiths.


----------



## Lux (Dec 3, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 847238


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> OP is a pathetic castrated bitch for using holding a grudge for years and using slander and reputation destruction to get revenge like a woman. He is to blame for not standing up for himself & punching the guy back when it mattered.


He's pathetic he couldn't fight back so now like a rat he acts like a weak animal and attacks from a comfortable distance. May allah punish him.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

OP Is a fucking god. Jfl at this cucks, you obliterated that motherfucker.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> View attachment 847242


----------



## Noodlewhore (Dec 3, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> OP is a pathetic castrated bitch for using holding a grudge for years and using slander and reputation destruction to get revenge like a woman. He is to blame for not standing up for himself & punching the guy back when it mattered.


Bullshit, those are the weapons that high IQ people use. It's manipulation and machiavellianism, in my company you advance by damaging the reputation of your colleagues and creating alliances with the senior managers. That's how you get promoted. LOL at thinking only girls use it. 
What you said is first of all impossible since it wasn't just a guy, you would have had to punch 50 extremely low inhibition thugs most of whom carried brass knuckles JFL try do that in real life and not behind a screen and second of all it would have seriously damaged your life and career. You either go ER with an assault rifle or you take your revenge using your brain. High IQ always beat low IQ.


----------



## Lux (Dec 3, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 847260


----------



## Lux (Dec 3, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> Bullshit, those are the weapons that high IQ people use. It's manipulation and machiavellianism, in my company you advance by damaging the reputation of your colleagues and creating alliances with the senior managers. That's how you get promoted. LOL at thinking only girls use it.
> What you said is first of all impossible since it wasn't just a guy, you would have had to punch 50 extremely low inhibition thugs most of whom carried brass knuckles JFL try do that in real life and not behind a screen and second of all it would have seriously damaged your life and career. You either go ER with an assault rifle or you take your revenge using your brain. High IQ always beat low IQ.


Cope with the high iq shit. Also what the fuck kinda highschool you go to that's run by a gang of 50 low inhibition thugs jfl? What country you from?


----------



## retard (Dec 3, 2020)

the power of autism isnt a force to be reckoned with jfl


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> View attachment 847274


----------



## Lux (Dec 3, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 847284


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Dec 3, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> This guy tormented me back in high school. He work*ed *as a barman in a fancy big bar in my native city (over 1+million citizens) and he bragged about it on his Instagram and said he met so many girls thanks to his job. I wanted to get back at him from the hell he caused me during high school so I devised a plan. You can write reviews on that bar on google and in the last 3 years I created more than 20 gmail accounts and slowly started to review random places with them to appear like legit accounts. To leverage the damage I made 70% of the fake accounts posting like a female. After at least 5-6 months since I started the accounts and each account had already more than 20 reviews I posted a review about the bar. Of course not all at the same....each every month or two. I'm doing this since almost 3 years. I rated the bar with one star with each account and in all of them I made clear the reason was a bigot, misogynist, sexually aggressive and rude barman describing in detail the barman I was referring to. As I said I made most of these comment as a female so to compound the damage.
> After all this time I finally won, the guy got fired last week. Getting revenge is a very sweet feeling, especially after all this time passed (more than 10 years). He probably doesn't even remember me anymore, but that bastard forgot that it's never too late to fight back, especially now thanks to Internet. I feel so happy now, it's like a huge burden exited my body. Of course if he get another job I'll keep writing bad reviews about him in that bar too, but I doubt he get another one....words spread and nobody want a barman accused by multiple females (ie my fake accounts) of being a dangerous sexual predator.


This is god’s work
Op you are amazing my brother.


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 3, 2020)

Painful read that bullying story.

That being said. If you can get revenge on someone, just do it. No karma is going to make justice for you. You are the one who is left with the baggage JFL.

I hate the notion people have that you can get all fucked up by someone else and you have to move on, forget, forgive and nothing happened. Opening an avenue for anyone to do as they please with you because after all you _Need to be the bigger person_

Screw everyone JFL. I don't have any sympathy for people anymore unless they show that they deserve it. Revenge is good and makes you feel great.


----------



## Noodlewhore (Dec 3, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> Cope with the high iq shit. Also what the fuck kinda highschool you go to that's run by a gang of 50 low inhibition thugs jfl? What country you from?


Went to high school in Italy, the bullies were a lot and they had very extensive networks of friends (other thugs from other schools) who wouldn't have thought twice about smashing your head if you dared to say anything to one of their friend. And not that they needed to do it cause the bullies themselves would have done so. Those weren't mellow "gonna be ivy leaguer", they were thugs who came from troubles families. You absolutely couldn't punch them in the face without ending up beaten up. What would that have accomplished? LOL
But as it shows, that doesn't mean they are untouchable. You can still destroy them through other means. I made one of them broke up with his sweetheart from high school JFL, they were together for 7 years...probably would have ended up married but I made her believe he cheated on her with multiple girls. All thanks to my fake IG's accounts I created.

Again, I'm not stopping here. Will keep ruining their life on every occasion I have, they are too dumb to hit back and after all those years they don't have the big networks of friends they had in high school. I also have plenty of money now. Over for them.


----------



## Lux (Dec 3, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> Went to high school in Italy, the bullies were a lot and they had very extensive networks of friends (other thugs from other schools) who wouldn't have thought twice about smashing your head if you dared to say anything to one of their friend. And not that they needed to do it cause the bullies themselves would have done so. Those weren't mellow "gonna be ivy leaguer", they were thugs who came from troubles families. You absolutely couldn't punch them in the face without ending up beaten up. What would that have accomplished? LOL
> But as it shows, that doesn't mean they are untouchable. You can still destroy them through other means. I made one of them broke up with his sweetheart from high school JFL, they were together for 7 years...probably would have ended up married but I made her believe he cheated on her with multiple girls. All thanks to my fake IG's accounts I created.
> 
> Again, I'm not stopping here. Will keep ruining their life on every occasion I have, they are too dumb to hit back and after all those years they don't have the big networks of friends they had in high school. I also have plenty of money now. Over for them.


Tales from the Italian hood


----------



## crosshold (Dec 3, 2020)

good shit op, i was hesitant to be on your side at first but after you posted what they did to you they 100% deserve it. i dont know what the retards hating on you expect you to do, just accept it and move on? fuck that shit bro, they are even more morally bankrupt because THEY started it. and for the people telling you to fight lmfao, imagine going up against basically every guy at your school. you will get the fucking shit kicked out of you and might even die


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> View attachment 847298


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 3, 2020)

crosshold said:


> good shit op, i was hesitant to be on your side at first but after you posted what they did to you they 100% deserve it. i dont know what the retards hating on you expect you to do, just accept it and move on? fuck that shit bro, they are even more morally bankrupt because THEY started it. and for the people telling you to fight lmfao, imagine going up against basically every guy at your school. you will get the fucking shit kicked out of you and might even die


May god make you all suffer as much as you make others suffer.


----------



## Lux (Dec 3, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 847308


----------



## Noodlewhore (Dec 3, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> Tales from the Italian hood


LOL if you think I'm making this up. I even posted proof of the guy I filed the lawsuit against for being a drug dealer. After what they did to me, this is nothing


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> View attachment 847311


----------



## Lux (Dec 3, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> LOL if you think I'm making this up. I even posted proof of the guy I filed the lawsuit against for being a drug dealer. After what they did to me, this is nothing


I believe you


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 3, 2020)

Life is so brutal  

We blackpillers shall conquere the world and make it a more fair place


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> May god make you all suffer as much as you make others suffer.


Your attitude shows you are just mad op is getting revenge. This has nothing to do with religion or islam. You are angry because you bully others irl and you imagen them doing this to you. It fills you with rage seeing someone you phonically mog outsmart you and win in the end


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 3, 2020)

Noodlewhore although I am content with your revenge until you fill satisfied. I really hope you have the same drive to improve your own life too and success at it.


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> May god make you all suffer as much as you make others suffer.


I thought this nigga was just ttrolling from the start but he's fucking serious lmao @Baldingman1998


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> May god make you all suffer as much as you make others suffer.


Shut the fuck up you FUCKING CUNT

God I hate religious faggots like you that act so fucking sanctimonious.

Violence is a part of life, violence is also apart of religion.

you want to talk about suffering??? lets talk about all the people that have been killed in the name of religion since it’s inception.

Dont act like you are above the rest of us bigot.


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 3, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Your attitude shows you are just mad op is getting revenge. This has nothing to do with religion or islam. You are angry because you bully others irl and you imagen them doing this to you. It fills you with rage seeing someone you phonically mog outsmart you and win in the end


Ok.


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 3, 2020)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> Shut the fuck up you FUCKING CUNT
> 
> God I hate religious faggots like you that act so fucking sanctimonious.
> 
> ...


Keep coping buddyo stay mad, I'd legit sentence you to prison or death depending on how you caused mischief on someones life. Shut up.


----------



## Warlow (Dec 3, 2020)

mirin you, played the long game and won. Fight smarter, not harder


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Dec 3, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Keep coping buddyo stay mad, I'd legit sentence you to prison or death depending on how you caused mischief on someones life. Shut up.


K


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 3, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> Went to high school in Italy, the bullies were a lot and they had very extensive networks of friends (other thugs from other schools) who wouldn't have thought twice about smashing your head if you dared to say anything to one of their friend. And not that they needed to do it cause the bullies themselves would have done so. Those weren't mellow "gonna be ivy leaguer", they were thugs who came from troubles families. You absolutely couldn't punch them in the face without ending up beaten up. What would that have accomplished? LOL
> But as it shows, that doesn't mean they are untouchable. You can still destroy them through other means. I made one of them broke up with his sweetheart from high school JFL, they were together for 7 years...probably would have ended up married but I made her believe he cheated on her with multiple girls. All thanks to my fake IG's accounts I created.
> 
> Again, I'm not stopping here. Will keep ruining their life on every occasion I have, they are too dumb to hit back and after all those years they don't have the big networks of friends they had in high school. I also have plenty of money now. Over for them.


I fully support you. If karma or god were real then this wouldn't be necessary but the reality is we can only rely on ourselves. Keep fucking them up the same way they fucked you up. Remember they had a choice but they chose to be evil. They chose to spit in your face and in the face of many others. They asserted their dominance,social status and felt the need to put others down and make their lives hell just for a laugh and an ego boost. You did nothing wrong and you are based


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 3, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> They had a choice but they chose to be evil.


Balding man for president. I like this phrase.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 3, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Balding man for president. I like this phrase.


Gimme reacts then nigga


----------



## crosshold (Dec 4, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> May god make you all suffer as much as you make others suffer.


refute my point then faggot. you really think he should just move on? you were saying "there are other ways for justice". ok like what nigga???? literally nothing would have happened to them otherwise, youre literally just victimblaming and endorsing their faggot behavior. talk shit get hit, fuck you bitch


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 4, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Gimme reacts then nigga


You deserve the up regulation of your dopaminergic system that I just caused in your brain.


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 4, 2020)

crosshold said:


> refute my point then faggot. you really think he should just move on? you were saying "there are other ways for justice". ok like what nigga???? literally nothing would have happened to them otherwise, youre literally just victimblaming and endorsing their faggot behavior. talk shit get hit, fuck you bitch


There's no justice. You might as well kill 10 people then suddenly become a chad and win the jackpot, have a gigastacy fall in love with you who will suddenly change your heart and live happily till forever. Or you might end up in Jail.

Both scenarios could happen and it has nothing to do with some cosmic power lmao. It's just a casualty.

That's why if you have the chance to get your revenge, and you feel you need it, you should do it. Cuz thinking that smth bad will happen to them 100% is nothing but bluepilled cope.


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 4, 2020)

@Greycel You need to shut the fuck up you're completely brainwashed by your religion


----------



## sytyl (Dec 4, 2020)

good stuff, bullies should pay one way or another at some point in life, though imo punching one in the face would have stopped most of the bullying, most people turn into pussies once you get physical (at that age at least)


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 4, 2020)

Good shit op


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 4, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> To people asking me what bullying I experienced in middle and high school, here is a post I wrote a while ago detailing them (I copy and past it here):
> 
> "
> Anyway here are just *SOME* of the worst bullying episodes I endured:
> ...


Schools are like the jungle, if you don't defend yourself, nobody will do it for you, you should have known this and you should have fought back physically.

Bullies almost always respond to violence with respect if done properly in a way that isn't cowardly. Like if you had punched them in the face or hit them with a baseball bat a couple of times (without killing them of course), then they would have left you alone.

I was bullied a lot too as a kid but it was because I didn't defend myself most of the time, because my parents had managed to plant the idea in my head that defending myself physically is bad and that I would get in trouble for it. They had raised me to be a weakling who gets bullied easily and can't defend himself.

Bullies are like wild animals, they don't respect words, they respect those who are at least as strong as they are. Even if you were weaker, with a melee weapon and the element of surprise, you could have had the advantage. If I had not been raised in the environment that I was raised, I could have been a lot more violent towards them, but that is in the past anyways.


----------



## Pussyslayer (Dec 4, 2020)

Jfl Chad lives rent free in everyone's head.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 4, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> Impossible, those were extremely low inhib and with lots of friends, I was alone or almost. You would have ended un in the hospital or worse. Only way was to go ER with a rifle, but why would I also ruin my life? Or serve a life sentence? No fucking way. I looksmaxed and work in finance in Switzerland, making lots of money. But I haven't forgotten them and I'm actively ruining their life as much as I can without compromising my life and my career.


Once you take out the leader, usually the rest of the group gets scared and if you have a good melee weapon, you can fight off many guys if you hit them hard enough, and you can do this without killing them. Even if you had ended up in the hospital, when you beat a bully or you break some of his stuff in front of him, it's an act of dominance, and they tend to respect that.

Since I didn't know how to fight back against bullies, I had to find other ways, so I once broke a guy's glasses for punching me in the nose, then he started crying like a little baby which surprised me since his parents are rich.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 4, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Keep coping buddyo stay mad, I'd legit sentence you to prison or death depending on how you caused mischief on someones life. Shut up.


You're the one who needs to shut up, you're a barbarian who thinks he is as badass as a viking, when in reality, you're just a weak tiny guy hiding behind his keyboard.


----------



## Pumanator (Dec 4, 2020)

Hey man. First I was disgusted by your action to make someone lives miserable, bit after I read what you went through your decisions were fair in my opinion. Abuse like that can permanently scar a person for life and the abusers should have been accountable for their behaviour,so you can continue your behaviour. Unfortunately life isnt that fair and you took matters in your own hand. As long as you make the life miserable of only your bullies and not random people that offend you, like some posters here or perhaps some coworkers you are fine. Also there is no point in fighting the bullies in your high school reading what you went through. While you need some kind of nt or fight spirit to fight the bullies and not got bullied if they are truly thug or with multiple people there is no point in fighting them. You will just be beat up. As for the comments of other users,different countries got different type harshness of bullies so you cant take the advice from the people who say just fight them bro. Hope you can find inner peace from the childhood trauma you went through.


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Dec 4, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> Impossible, those were extremely low inhib and with lots of friends, I was alone or almost. You would have ended un in the hospital or worse. Only way was to go ER with a rifle, but why would I also ruin my life? Or serve a life sentence? No fucking way. I looksmaxed and work in finance in Switzerland, making lots of money. But I haven't forgotten them and I'm actively ruining their life as much as I can without compromising my life and my career.


faawwwwwk hire me as your hitman


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Dec 4, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> This guy tormented me back in high school. He work*ed *as a barman in a fancy big bar in my native city (over 1+million citizens) and he bragged about it on his Instagram and said he met so many girls thanks to his job. I wanted to get back at him from the hell he caused me during high school so I devised a plan. You can write reviews on that bar on google and in the last 3 years I created more than 20 gmail accounts and slowly started to review random places with them to appear like legit accounts. To leverage the damage I made 70% of the fake accounts posting like a female. After at least 5-6 months since I started the accounts and each account had already more than 20 reviews I posted a review about the bar. Of course not all at the same....each every month or two. I'm doing this since almost 3 years. I rated the bar with one star with each account and in all of them I made clear the reason was a bigot, misogynist, sexually aggressive and rude barman describing in detail the barman I was referring to. As I said I made most of these comment as a female so to compound the damage.
> After all this time I finally won, the guy got fired last week. Getting revenge is a very sweet feeling, especially after all this time passed (more than 10 years). He probably doesn't even remember me anymore, but that bastard forgot that it's never too late to fight back, especially now thanks to Internet. I feel so happy now, it's like a huge burden exited my body. Of course if he get another job I'll keep writing bad reviews about him in that bar too, but I doubt he get another one....words spread and nobody want a barman accused by multiple females (ie my fake accounts) of being a dangerous sexual predator.


YIKES!

IM GETTING INCEL VIBES SISTERZZZ..... :/


----------



## Eccedentesiast (Dec 4, 2020)

man idk, they probably grew and changed after hs. I would've never snitched even my enemy, to a police, but guess that big mouthed brainlet deserved it. whatever makes u go through the day


----------



## DharkDC (Dec 4, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Schools are like the jungle, if you don't defend yourself, nobody will do it for you, you should have known this and you should have fought back physically.
> 
> Bullies almost always respond to violence with respect if done properly in a way that isn't cowardly. Like if you had punched them in the face or hit them with a baseball bat a couple of times (without killing them of course), then they would have left you alone.
> 
> ...


giga cope, some kid got bullied so hard, he came into school, whipped out a knife and got laughed out by students and teachers. No one was threatened and now he's in the pen doing a couple of years.


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 4, 2020)

Excellent revenge Op.
And there are still retarded people saying that you should have retaliated, bullys don't attack alone, bullys are older and they play dirty, not to mention the physical condition of the Op.


----------



## NaturalDisaster (Dec 4, 2020)

Good job op.


----------



## Danish_Retard (Dec 4, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> To people asking me what bullying I experienced in middle and high school, here is a post I wrote a while ago detailing them (I copy and past it here):
> 
> "
> Anyway here are just *SOME* of the worst bullying episodes I endured:
> ...


how did you not turn into another ER tbh? Do you have a list of everybody who has wronged you?


----------



## NaturalDisaster (Dec 4, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> OP is a pathetic castrated bitch for using holding a grudge for years and using slander and reputation destruction to get revenge like a woman. He is to blame for not standing up for himself & punching the guy back when it mattered.



consider to kill yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 4, 2020)

JFL at how much reacts I’ve gotten, I live rent free in your weak heads. Don’t call it cope when you know you’ve seen how Muslims can get, I’d literally bash your head in for this irl. So stop getting mad and reacting to me like babies idgaf.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Dec 4, 2020)

Fuck these nigger zoomers who say this isnt the right thing to do


----------



## NaturalDisaster (Dec 4, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> JFL at how much reacts I’ve gotten, I live rent free in your weak heads. Don’t call it cope when you know you’ve seen how Muslims can get, I’d literally bash your head in for this irl. So stop getting mad and reacting to me like babies idgaf.



You wouldn't do shit you weak faggot. kill yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 4, 2020)

NaturalDisaster said:


> You wouldn't do shit you weak faggot. kill yourself.


Keep coping buddyo IslamMaxxed vs BlackPillMaxxed, who will win? Subhumans rotting in their basement or MuslimMaxxed so arrangemarrige maxxed with stacey while I kill terrorists?


----------



## NaturalDisaster (Dec 4, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Keep coping buddyo IslamMaxxed vs BlackPillMaxxed, who will win? Subhumans rotting in their basement or MuslimMaxxed so arrangemarrige maxxed with stacey while I kill terrorists?



JustRopeBro. bet most people here can crush you like a cockroach. stacey my ass. such a good muslim that made an account on this subhumans forum. sure buddy. you're weak and god isn't real. the only thing that would save you irl is begging like a little girl.


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 4, 2020)

NaturalDisaster said:


> JustRopeBro. bet most people here can crush you like a cockroach. stacey my ass. such a good muslim that made an account on this subhumans forum. sure buddy. you're weak and god isn't real. the only thing that would save you irl is begging like a little girl.


JFL if you assume I'm weak irl LOL yet endorse people using the tactics of women


----------



## NaturalDisaster (Dec 4, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> JFL if you assume I'm weak irl LOL



now i don't have any doubt at all.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 4, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> after all of that you didnt fight back once
> plus how ugly are you it seems like your pheno was designed for being bullied


_Exactly HOW is fighting back going to help if almost whole school is laughing at you? You're going to beat them all up? I could understand if you had one bully, but this guy literally had so many. 
Stop being a asshole, this guy endured a lot of bullying, and now you're crying that some drug dealer got caught and asshole lost his bartendering job? They ruined OPs youth._


----------



## Noodlewhore (Dec 4, 2020)

Eccedentesiast said:


> man idk, they probably grew and changed after hs. I would've never snitched even my enemy, to a police, but guess that big mouthed brainlet deserved it. whatever makes u go through the day


Some of them did change, many others are losing hair so they don't reside in the top hierarchy of society anymore because they are losing their looks. They also lost many of their friends/connections they had in high school and they are low IQ to begin with. Some others are still jerks...this bartender was one who still lived a good life (from what I could tell from his IG), now he's fired. Even if he gets another job he won't be at a bar so high status as the one who worked before where lots of good looking girls were going. And if he gets another job I'll start again until he loses that job too by slowly destroying his reputation on that bar too. Keep in mind those aren't people who came from well off families...losing the job and their only stream of income for them is much worse than getting punched in the face


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 4, 2020)

High effort tbh very impressive


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 4, 2020)

DharkDC said:


> giga cope, some kid got bullied so hard, he came into school, whipped out a knife and got laughed out by students and teachers. No one was threatened and now he's in the pen doing a couple of years.


that sounds so bad

he must have been the joke of the school


----------



## Vaptor (Dec 4, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> OP is a pathetic castrated bitch for using holding a grudge for years and using slander and reputation destruction to get revenge like a woman. He is to blame for not standing up for himself & punching the guy back when it mattered.



Most bullied victims have poor abusive home and often not good looking which cause low self esteem which then cause them to be powerless. While bullies have the oppositie good home great parents good looks etc.


So you really cant blame bully victims. Very shortsighted of you .


----------



## Noodlewhore (Dec 4, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> how did you not turn into another ER tbh? Do you have a list of everybody who has wronged you?


I was always good at school and could enroll in a top university and moneymax, which indeed is what I've done. My family was also pretty redpilled and paid for surgeries to looksmax. Those two things changed me life, going ER wouldn't have worked for me.....I'd have ended up dead or serving a life sentence
I do remember people who wronged me yes, I'm actively getting my revenge to the biggest bullies who used their dominance towards me to get girls and making my life hell. Many others at my school just followed them and had a support role but were more passive, they laughed along when they bullied me but had a secondary role


----------



## DharkDC (Dec 4, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> that sounds so bad
> 
> he must have been the joke of the school


wasn't even like that. He was coasting for 4 year straight, and then on the last year he got in bed with fraudstars and gangbangers. Dumbass a fucked up a job and guys were hassling him for cash, almost robbed him and his mum right after they withdrawed cash from an ATM. He couldn't be touched, so fraudstars made an example out him.


----------



## joeveniro (Dec 4, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> To people asking me what bullying I experienced in middle and high school, here is a post I wrote a while ago detailing them (I copy and past it here):
> 
> "
> Anyway here are just *SOME* of the worst bullying episodes I endured:
> ...


like i mean after all of that if you didnt explode their brains ur a pussy tbh lol, the minimum you could do was to carve their body with a knife jfl, the only time i was phisically bullied i beated the shit up of the kid and got transferred to another school ( cause this pussy would prob gang on me with his pussies friends )
psychological abuse it was ok for what you did, but they physically abused u bro thats fucked up you should stab them


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 4, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> _Exactly HOW is fighting back going to help if almost whole school is laughing at you? You're going to beat them all up? I could understand if you had one bully, but this guy literally had so many.
> Stop being a asshole, this guy endured a lot of bullying, and now you're crying that some drug dealer got caught and asshole lost his bartendering job? They ruined OPs youth._


becuase he was a pussy and an easy target
he shouldve stuck up for himself instead of being a little bitch


----------



## crosshold (Dec 4, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> I was always good at school and could enroll in a top university and moneymax, which indeed is what I've done. My family was also pretty redpilled and paid for surgeries to looksmax. Those two things changed me life, going ER wouldn't have worked for me.....I'd have ended up dead or serving a life sentence
> I do remember people who wronged me yes, I'm actively getting my revenge to the biggest bullies who used their dominance towards me to get girls and making my life hell. Many others at my school just followed them and had a support role but were more passive, they laughed along when they bullied me but had a secondary role


do you fuck with the followers or just the main bullies?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 4, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> What a pathetic sack of human shit, may god torment you forever in hell. Remember theres a reason you were weak and pathetic and you still are. The way you backbite and cause mischief in order to chaos, by the words of god I'd kill you irl.


t. bartender


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 4, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> t. bartender


Black balkan piggie shhh


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 4, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> Black balkan piggie shhh


im obv the whitest and most aryan man on earth smh


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 4, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> im obv the whitest and most aryan man on earth smh


Nobody thinks you are white


----------



## Clark69 (Dec 4, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> This guy tormented me back in high school. He work*ed *as a barman in a fancy big bar in my native city (over 1+million citizens) and he bragged about it on his Instagram and said he met so many girls thanks to his job. I wanted to get back at him from the hell he caused me during high school so I devised a plan. You can write reviews on that bar on google and in the last 3 years I created more than 20 gmail accounts and slowly started to review random places with them to appear like legit accounts. To leverage the damage I made 70% of the fake accounts posting like a female. After at least 5-6 months since I started the accounts and each account had already more than 20 reviews I posted a review about the bar. Of course not all at the same....each every month or two. I'm doing this since almost 3 years. I rated the bar with one star with each account and in all of them I made clear the reason was a bigot, misogynist, sexually aggressive and rude barman describing in detail the barman I was referring to. As I said I made most of these comment as a female so to compound the damage.
> After all this time I finally won, the guy got fired last week. Getting revenge is a very sweet feeling, especially after all this time passed (more than 10 years). He probably doesn't even remember me anymore, but that bastard forgot that it's never too late to fight back, especially now thanks to Internet. I feel so happy now, it's like a huge burden exited my body. Of course if he get another job I'll keep writing bad reviews about him in that bar too, but I doubt he get another one....words spread and nobody want a barman accused by multiple females (ie my fake accounts) of being a dangerous sexual predator.


*F U C K I N G B A S E D *


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 4, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> Nobody thinks you are white


no one thinks i’m not the whitest man on earth


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 4, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> no one thinks i’m not the whitest man on earth


THEN DO POLL MR PIGGIE


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Dec 4, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> THEN DO POLL MR PIGGIE


keep barking for him you manlet shitskin cuck


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 4, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> THEN DO POLL MR PIGGIE







clearly you are not white


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 4, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> OP is a pathetic castrated bitch for using holding a grudge for years and using slander and reputation destruction to get revenge like a woman. He is to blame for not standing up for himself & punching the guy back when it mattered.


Life is is not fair, so why try fighting back physically instead of using guns, poison or bombs?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 4, 2020)

OP how old were this guys when they bullied you? If they were under 15 i think revenge would be wrong, because they are immature and underdeveloped brains, but at that 15 and beyond revenge is based imo. 

Also, is there going to be a limit to how much you fuck their lives up, or will they deal with your manipulation until theyre in a care home?


----------



## Noodlewhore (Dec 4, 2020)

crosshold said:


> do you fuck with the followers or just the main bullies?


the main bullies, the others turned out to normal people later on, some are now very nice to me but probably only because I looksmaxed and moneymaxed, doubt they would be nice if I still were a loser 
If I took my revenge on everybody who laughed about me I'd have to fight 1,000 people...my whole school and beyond. There is no point, those were passive beta for the most part. The main bullies were the ones who always started the thing against me and the ones I'm actively targeting now


----------



## Noodlewhore (Dec 4, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> OP how old were this guys when they bullied you? If they were under 15 i think revenge would be wrong, because they are immature and underdeveloped brains, but at that 15 and beyond revenge is based imo.
> 
> Also, is there going to be a limit to how much you fuck their lives up, or will they deal with your manipulation until theyre in a care home?


It happened throughout middle and high school
Tbh I just wish them the worst so for my part I'll keep ruining their life as much as I can from the background, I have enough money now to damage their reputation in so many ways and with internet I can act totally anonymous. When I get an idea on how I can fuck with them I do it...slowly, without any hurry, a good job takes time to accomplish. For example some months ago I learned about deepfakes and I got an idea on how to use it to fuck with a former bully of mine. I can pay somebody (or learn on my own) to put his face on another person's one that was fucking a tranny and make it seems he was the one fucking the tranny and then share the pics with a fake facebook account on his all friends list using an anonymous server that hide my identity completely. Deepfakes allow you to even make video look very real and copy with accuracy the voice too so theoretically it's possible to do it even on a video and if possible I'll choose a guy with a small dick to compound the damage even more.

Of course you can't do that with anybody, you must know his backstory and do the right work and it has to be believable. For example this guy posted pics of his holidays in Thailand so you can use that tranny thing on him and then plaster the date on the pic that coincide with his vacation there to make it even more believable. It's not something you can do in a couple of days, it takes time...you need to think it through but late revenge is very sweet and now I have enough money to waste on things like that


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 4, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> It happened throughout middle and high school
> Tbh I just wish them the worst so for my part I'll keep ruining their life as much as I can from the background, I have enough money now to damage their reputation in so many ways and with internet I can act totally anonymous. When I get an idea on how I can fuck with them I do it...slowly, without any hurry, a good job takes time to accomplish. For example some months ago I learned about deepfakes and I got an idea on how to use it to fuck with a former bully of mine. I can pay somebody (or learn on my own) to put his face on another person's one that was fucking a tranny and make it seems he was the one fucking the tranny and then share the pics with a fake facebook account on his all friends list using an anonymous server that hide my identity completely. Deepfakes allow you to even make video look very real and copy with accuracy the voice too so theoretically it's possible to do it even on a video and if possible I'll choose a guy with a small dick to compound the damage even more.
> 
> Of course you can't do that with anybody, you must know his backstory and do the right work and it has to be believable. For example this guy posted pics of his holidays in Thailand so you can use that tranny thing on him and then plaster the date on the pic that coincide with his vacation there to make it even more believable. It's not something you can do in a couple of days, it takes time...you need to think it through but late revenge is very sweet and now I have enough money to waste on things like that



How old is high school in Italy? 

Also will you fuck with this guy who got fired from the bar, until hes 80?


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Dec 4, 2020)

@Noodlewhore keep it up brah


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 4, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep barking for him you manlet shitskin cuck


You're 25, I'm 15


----------



## joeveniro (Dec 4, 2020)

https://gogoanime.so/jigoku-shoujo-yoi-no-togi-episode-3 OP watch this shit no larp ASAP, you will find unmesurable pleasure at the end of the episode


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Dec 4, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> You're 25, I'm 15


tales im 20


----------



## Noodlewhore (Dec 4, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> How old is high school in Italy?
> 
> Also will you fuck with this guy who got fired from the bar, until hes 80?


from 14yo to 18yo

I don't know, whenever I get an idea to fuck with him I'll do it. Honestly I got unlucky I went to high school before the smartphone technology began. It would be so easy to make a bully shut the hell up using technology, the liberal social agenda and the love to virtue signal (or should i say fake virtue signal) of people. These days if you get harshly bullied you can just take your phone and secretly record the audio of the abuse (without telling him). Do that for many weeks and then start to video record. I'm absolutely sure the bully will get livid that your are recording his behaviour but keep doing that. Since the bully will have the approval of everybody around him (he's popular often) record also their reactions. They will call you creepy but that's because they don't want a "lower human" to defend himself. Then go to the police station and hand out the audios and video recordings filing a lawsuit against the bullies. There is gonna be a huge backlash I guarantee you because society love to virtue signal and girls especially don't want to be seen taking the stance of bigot, dehumanizing behaviour. All the females influencers and celebrities love to virtue signal and push forward the liberal agenda, so they got to align, it's womens' nature.

If you are enough low inhibition you can call tv networks and local newspapers and hand them out the audio and video recording too. They are always on the lookout for articles like that because they also love to push the liberal agenda and bash discriminatory and non inclusive behaviour. Since you have the proofs nobody can side with the bully now. The public backlash will be enormous. If you high IQ you can even wear a very famous player tshirt on when bullied or a celiebrity thshirt or whatever and then video record the bullying. You'll almost surely get his/her support, lots of perks and the societal backlash will be even more. It's game over for the bully, nobody can stand such social pressure no matter how many (fake) connection he got. Friends are all fake, once everybody is turning against you...they will all abandon ship and will turn side.

Over for the bully.

Unfortunately I went to high school before the technology revolution and the liberal agenda


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 4, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> tales im 20


Ethnic is +5 to age bro


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Dec 4, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> Ethnic is +5 to age bro


agreed and you are turbo ethnic or may I say, deathnic?


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 4, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> agreed and you are turbo ethnic or may I say, deathnic?


I'm white


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Dec 4, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> I'm white


keep coping I saw your streetshitter ethnic cope threads.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Dec 4, 2020)

fucking genius if true


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 4, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep coping I saw your streetshitter ethnic cope threads.


Im trying to help ethnics 

I'm still white, and I've proven it


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Dec 4, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> Im trying to help ethnics
> 
> I'm still white, and I've proven it


cope


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 4, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> cope


I can just see myself in a mirror. You just cope with the idea that I'm ethnic because you want pity points


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Dec 4, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> _Exactly HOW is fighting back going to help if almost whole school is laughing at you? You're going to beat them all up? I could understand if you had one bully, but this guy literally had so many.
> Stop being a asshole, this guy endured a lot of bullying, and now you're crying that some drug dealer got caught and asshole lost his bartendering job? They ruined OPs youth._


If they dont understand this , this means they never seen real bullying


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 4, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Keep coping buddyo IslamMaxxed vs BlackPillMaxxed, who will win? Subhumans rotting in their basement or MuslimMaxxed so arrangemarrige maxxed with stacey while I kill terrorists?


Bro just stfu your fucking annoying


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 4, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> Bro just stfu your fucking annoying


Triggered 1


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 4, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Triggered 1


Why are you so invested in this threas


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 4, 2020)

Even in India, I was a subhuman, so I’ve had similar experiences. When I first read this, I was in shock that anyone could be so sociopathic. But as I continued the thread, especially after reading what they did to OP, I can’t even say I blame him. Rather, I’d say it’s based. This is revenge like a woman would get abd you know what, it’s better!

Most people who are bullied just move on and deal with the trauma alone. It takes a true dark triad sociopath to hold an active grudge that long and get revenge that hard. I don’t think I have it in me to do something like this, so I’m mirin you hard asf.


----------



## Danish_Retard (Dec 4, 2020)

whiteissuperior said:


> Even in India, I was a subhuman, so I’ve had similar experiences. When I first read this, I was in shock that anyone could be so sociopathic. But as I continued the thread, especially after reading what they did to OP, I can’t even say I blame him. Rather, I’d say it’s based. This is revenge like a woman would get abd you know what, it’s better!
> 
> Most people who are bullied just move on and deal with the trauma alone. It takes a true dark triad sociopath to hold an active grudge that long and get revenge that hard. I don’t think I have it in me to do something like this, so I’m mirin you hard asf.


TBH I respect holding a grudge this long. I've forgiven everyone that has wronged me, even though I've probably been beaten just as bad physically as OP.


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 4, 2020)

I see you replied confused @Muktar just because someone made you suffer doesn't mean you do the same in Islam.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Dec 4, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> Im trying to help ethnics
> 
> I'm still white, and I've proven it


pm me proof youre white or i kinda doubt it tbh


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 4, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> pm me proof youre white or i kinda doubt it tbh


What proof do u want?


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Dec 4, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> What proof do u want?


face


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 4, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> face


Im not sending anyone my face on this website


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Dec 4, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> I see you replied confused @Muktar just because someone made you suffer doesn't mean you do the same in Islam.


No. An eye for an eye is based af in Islam. if some one makes me suffer I will make them suffer even worse if they aren't my family members/close friends JFL. Revenge is better than forgiveness sometimes.


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 4, 2020)

Muktar said:


> No. An eye for an eye is based af in Islam. if some one makes me suffer I will make them suffer even worse if they aren't my family members/close friends JFL. Revenge is better than forgiveness sometimes.


Brother justice and revenge are two different things, justice is the right thing and theres ways to go upon this. Revenge aka what OP did by using lies and deciept is that of what the shaytan do which is prohibited in islam. If someone does you wrong go about righting it using Islam not unjustly by causing chaos and lying to torment them. Do you not trust in Allah as the most knowing and the best of judges? Then why are you using deceit which is prohibited to go upon this? Also anyone that does not forgive a muslim before death will be asked about it in yawmal qiyama. Forgiveness is not a choice, you don't do it for the person, you do it for allah. Also do not used "based" in terms of religion of allah brother. Do not let looksmaxxing go above deen, allah has told us he has made humans as the best of which they are, "Do not change my creation".


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Dec 4, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Brother justice and revenge are two different things, justice is the right thing and theres ways to go upon this. Revenge aka what OP did by using lies and deciept is that of what the shaytan do which is prohibited in islam. If someone does you wrong go about righting it using Islam not unjustly by causing chaos and lying to torment them. Do you not trust in Allah as the most knowing and the best of judges? Then why are you using deceit which is prohibited to go upon this? Also anyone that does not forgive a muslim before death will be asked about it in yawmal qiyama. Forgiveness is not a choice, you don't do it for the person, you do it for allah. Also do not used "based" in terms of religion of allah brother. Do not let looksmaxxing go above deen, allah has told us he has made humans as the best of which they are, "Do not change my creation".


I'd say what OP is doing is definately justice, the man was bullied for years throughout high school, the dude that bullied OP worked at a HARAM job: bartender. The only part I don't agree with in OP's post is dthe libel & deceit which he used against the bartender guy. OP CAN be arrest for libel & deceit if his enemies/bullies ever found out & sued him he can go to the pen for it. Also, Looksmaxing is not haram, it's at best Makhruh/ مكروه‎. Looksmaxxes such as softmaxxing can still be done without physically changing God's creation.


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 4, 2020)

Muktar said:


> I'd say what OP is doing is definately justice, the man was bullied for years throughout high school, the dude that bullied OP worked at a HARAM job: bartender. The only part I don't agree with in OP's post is dthe libel & deceit which he used against the bartender guy. OP CAN be arrest for libel & deceit if his enemies/bullies ever found out & sued him he can go to the pen for it. Also, Looksmaxing is not haram, it's at best Makhruh/ مكروه‎. Looksmaxxes such as softmaxxing can still be done without physically changing God's creation.


Why does it matter if someone is non muslim or doing haram stuff, that doesn't justify ruining their lives because theyre non muslim and doing haram. What kind of logic is this? Just because someone is doing haram you get to do haram on them?

GET THIS IN YOUR HEAD,YOURE LYING AND CREATING FALSE THINGS IN ORDER TO DESTROY SOMEONETHATS HARAM.


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Dec 4, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Why does it matter if someone is non muslim or doing haram stuff, that doesn't justify ruining their lives because theyre non muslim and doing haram. What kind of logic is this? Just because someone is doing haram you get to do haram on them?
> 
> GET THIS IN YOUR HEAD,YOURE LYING AND CREATING FALSE THINGS IN ORDER TO DESTROY SOMEONETHATS HARAM.
> 
> ...


They bulled @Noodlewhore to the point that they asked him ''why didn't you kill yourself yet''. @Noodlewhore has every right to get revenge, & revenge IS NOT HARAM. The kid had been bullied throughtout his entire schoollife, he deserves his Justice.


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 4, 2020)

Muktar said:


> They bulled @Noodlewhore to the point that they asked him ''why didn't you kill yourself yet''. @Noodlewhore has every right to get revenge, & revenge IS NOT HARAM. The kid had been bullied throughtout his entire schoollife, he deserves his Justice.


You really need to relearn Islam this is pure hatred and don't say I'm a liberal muslim. I've participated in stoning evil people in my country, this however is not Islamic and the fact you can't grasp that what he did is haram is so stupid. Lying is haram point blank.


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Dec 4, 2020)

...


----------



## Summer (Dec 4, 2020)

@Noodlewhore why you were bullied tho? It was because of your looks? Race? You have autism ?

How old are you now?
You got therapy for what happened in the past or something ?


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Dec 4, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> You really need to relearn Islam this is pure hatred and don't say I'm a liberal muslim. I've participated in stoning evil people in my country, this however is not Islamic and the fact you can't grasp that what he did is haram is so stupid. Lying is haram point blank.


What country are you from?


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 4, 2020)

Muktar said:


> What country are you from?


Somewhere in the middle east


----------



## johncruz12345 (Dec 8, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> How old is high school in Italy?
> 
> Also will you fuck with this guy who got fired from the bar, until hes 80?


This nigga will get his son even to keep fucking with his bullies, and will have this buy fuckery going for multiple generations. From son to grandson and so on.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 8, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> It's true, my bullies made my life miserable in high school and since then I swore that I would take my revenge on all of them without of course compromising my life. This episode here isn't even that crazy....I made some bullies's life hell.
> 
> I filed a lawsuit against another one of my bully telling the police he was a drug dealer (he truly was). He was so dumbass that he said that all the time to brag with females and increase his status, he thought I was weak and harmless, poor loser if he thought I wouldn't take my revenge. So once I secretly pulled out my phone and recorded it, then went to the police station and filed the lawsuit giving them the audio as proof. Here is proof to the non believers, and the police then searched his house and found the drugs. He got into problems with justice albeit I don't know how serious since I don't live there anymore and he set his social media to private or deleted them:
> 
> ...


i support you as long as your victims actually deserve it


----------



## Danish_Retard (Dec 8, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> You really need to relearn Islam *this is pure hatred* and don't say I'm a liberal muslim. *I've participated in stoning* evil people in my country, this however is not Islamic and the fact you can't grasp that what he did is haram is so stupid. Lying is haram point blank.


muslim iq


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 8, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> muslim iq


Whats wrong with stoning filthy people who rape, murder, steal or act deviantly?


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 8, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Whats wrong with stoning filthy people who rape, murder, steal or act deviantly?


Nothing brother 
its the right thing to do


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 9, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Whats wrong with stoning filthy people who rape, murder, steal or act deviantly?


Did the people you killed. Do the last one only? Or did they kill ?


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Dec 9, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Did the people you killed. Do the last one only? Or did they kill ?


Only one person and he gunned down a shopkeeper


----------



## Lasko123 (Dec 10, 2020)

Noodlewhore said:


> To people asking me what bullying I experienced in middle and high school, here is a post I wrote a while ago detailing them (I copy and past it here):
> 
> "
> Anyway here are just *SOME* of the worst bullying episodes I endured:
> ...


They will perish


----------



## Truecel14 (Dec 10, 2020)

Based. Get some revenge on the females who bullied you as well


----------



## Terminator2009 (Dec 10, 2020)

Wanting to continue making him losing his job states that you havent got over it so maybe you should find a way to heal ur scars
Im not taking the side of the bullies just sharing a thought


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 4, 2021)

B


----------

